# Error with ipod after bluetooth voice calling



## mrballcb (Feb 19, 2013)

We just bought a 2013 Jetta SE yesterday with the sunroof and enhanced touch screen stereo with MDI and BlueTooth. We have found that if we are listening to the iphone connected by MDI, then we press the button to make a phone call, it mutes the iphone, gives us the voice prompt, we finish and go back to Media. So far all is ok, but then the iphone no longer plays with any volume. It _thinks_ it is playing because it shows the song, it shows the timer counting as if it's playing, it pauses and resumes, the volume can be changed up and down, but there is no actual sound coming out. You can click FM and it starts playing whatever station is tuned, but if you go back to media, it continues the "it thinks it's playing but there is no volume" symptom. To fix it, unplug the iphone from the MDI cable and plug it back in. Then it continues playing right where it said it was when I unplugged it.

The salesman says that they see the same thing with the new Passat's as well (to me it's obvious it is a head unit firmware problem).

We haven't tried yet via straight bluetooth.

Anybody? Firmware updates available maybe? Place to request said firmware update from VW?

...Todd


----------

